# CPU Nvidia Tegra 2 1GHz



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2011)

Is any support for this CPU arch?
It should be very nice to have the possibility to install FreeBSD on this or this


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

It was possible on the older EEE netbooks. But I don't think that's relevant for these. ARM isn't fully supported yet and I also think getting the touchscreen to work might prove a little tricky.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm

But yeah, it would be cool to run FreeBSD on it :e


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2011)

So this is a reason to do not buy it yet! I am thinking Macbook pro too but is fully supported?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2011)

MacBookPro uses a standard intel chip and thus is supported.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 21, 2011)

I mean on all over the hardware. Sound, usb, wifi, ethernet etc. Mac don't use BIOS? It is possible to completely remove MAC OSX from hdd and install only FreeBSD? I really like Macbook pro but I want only BSD.


----------



## sossego (Jul 21, 2011)

Ask the FreeBSD ARM mailing lists.

SirDice needs to buy and install FreeBSD to other architectures instead of just giving advice.


----------



## andrew@ (Jul 22, 2011)

There is currently no support for the Tegra 2. I'm currently investigating the difficulty of the port as Nvidia has not publicly released the required documentation.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I mean on all over the hardware. Sound, usb, wifi, ethernet etc. Mac don't use BIOS? It is possible to completely remove MAC OSX from hdd and install only FreeBSD? I really like Macbook pro but I want only BSD.



http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 24, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I mean on all over the hardware. Sound, usb, wifi, ethernet etc. Mac don't use BIOS? It is possible to completely remove MAC OSX from hdd and install only FreeBSD? I really like Macbook pro but I want only BSD.



I have wrestled extensively with this problem. I have a MacBook Pro "5,1" model, from 2009. This was purchased for me by my employer.

In summary: FreeBSD can be made to work with MacBook Pros, but the hassles and compromises are not worth it.

Installation required getting rid of the GPT. I used the emergency shell on the FreeBSD-9 install disk to do that. Then the installation went fine.

I was unable to get the Broadcom wireless working at all. I tried all permutations of bwi,bwn drivers, and also ndis. I ended up settling for a USB wifi adapter, one chosen from the man page for urtw. 

I doubt using an external Wifi adapter is the kind of experience you are looking for.

The nouveau driver for the video works decently. I had to patch the kernel so I could type tilde characters (strange but true).

Given the high premium Apple commands for their laptops, I can't recommend the subpar experience you will have using it as a FreeBSD laptop.


----------



## lambda (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm using FreeBSD 8-stable (i think) on my MacBookPro5.5, it works reasonably well with the nvidia blob. I did not try wireless neither the touchpad. The Keyboard finally works kindof and power management is only working rudimentary (cpu scaling works).

It currently is somewhat of a pain, but I really think this does not need major hackery.
 - wireless is on the way
 - touchpad driver is on the way
 and the acpi stuff should not be out of the ordinary.

I really hope this progresses, because I miss my proper OS. (Just thinking of the mess Lions FileVault FDE is in comparison with geli...)


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Nov 13, 2013)

Just want to UP that topic, since as I hear (here) nVidia gets some open source support for Tegra graphics. Is it any investigations in port FreeBSD to Tegra-based gadgets? _[ What? -- Mod. ]_


----------



## sossego (Nov 14, 2013)

https://developer.nvidia.com/linux-tegra I am quite aware that it is Linux; but, this would be a good start for porting through stages.


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 14, 2013)

ORTO-DOX said:
			
		

> _[ What? -- Mod. ]_



Seems that my English much bad than I think  I will try with an online translator.

Good afternoon!

I saw news that the nVidia company gives some support to open community in respect of porting on the Tegra platform. Whether I would like to learn there is no information on FreeBSD porting on this platform?


----------



## sossego (Nov 17, 2013)

You will need to port the architecture to FreeBSD or have someone help you port it. two boards, one the Linux software kits referenced to above your post, and patience.

 You need to have a working system on your board.
 You must have access to gcc, clang, pcc, or whatever compiler there is available.
 You must be able to rewrite the code to be BSD system compatible.
 After compiling the compiler, you will need to have someone package it for you on boot-able media - and be sure to check the firmware loader requirements.
 You must be able to build a kernel, userland, clang - Yep, you know it is going to happen anyway, get it over with - on the machine and have it reboot.
What you need, are people who are willing to work with you on this.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re:*



			
				sossego said:
			
		

> You will need to port the architecture to FreeBSD or have someone help you port it. two boards, one the Linux software kits referenced to above your post, and patience.
> ......
> What you need, are people who are willing to work with you on this.


@sossego, can you (or someone else) say, how much approximately needs money for request paid work to port FreeBSD on that platform?


----------

